# Who wants progress pics?



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Tomorrow. Har har.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Only joking, these are a few first steps but I'm a bit further than this.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice broom. What is it with you and witch related items? :lol2:


----------



## theyoungaquarist (Jun 28, 2011)

manda88 said:


> Nice broom. What is it with you and witch related items? :lol2:


He is a wizard


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool, coming on well, i didnt think you could use twin wall polly carb to MAKE the viv, let me know how it comes along/how you do it, i would love to try it myself!!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Dude i thought i was slow,man i'd be 256 before this gets sorted...OMG and thats real harsh, cause i've been patiently wanting to see whats gonna happen with this for so long now,i still think its gonna be an absolute stormer but c'mon mate some of us ain't got too long left on planet earth,see how considerate i am of Richie:whistling2:
i was so gutted he looked at me blankly when i asked him how much his ornamental leaks were too,and he was gonna give me stick:lol2:
ok mate i'll stop being a silly sod tis a good start,i really like the way the soil blends into the grass...oh yeah.....hmmm nice carpet,see mate what goes around:whistling2:
i'm a bad person and i'll repent tomorrow,but tonite i'll just smile : victory:cause today should have been so much worse So much worse
i'm sorry:lol2:
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

As if the damn broom is mine!

Leaks? Leaks? What is all this about leaks?

Previously I had money and I was slow, now I'm working to a budget so it's going to be seriously snail speed.

The roof is on, just drying. I'll be adding some more GG and earth plus a few tree fern panels tomorrow, plus divider for the water area. I may add some misting holes but I can't be bothered to think about positioning yet. 8 holes total plus 4 for fans will be going in.

Total cost so far is around £80. £35 of that on GG and silicone. I've used a lot, a total of 9.5 x 2 ft of wall to do.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

17 year old carpet now covered in GG, gives me an excuse to buy a rug and cover it up.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It hasn't sealed as tightly as I'd hoped, what I plan to do is run a thick line of GG along each join in an attempt to both waterproof it and add extra support.

The background has a few gaps which I need to go over.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I so tall n proud


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

so is all the front,water mate? going off the bit of TW just below the back bit? yeah i know times is hard bro but so want to see what ya come up with, just pour moi get yer skates on:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

There will be water in the front, once this side is dry I'll show you where exactly I'm having it. The divider is next to go in, not sure on depth yet, possibly 15cm deepest with a gentle bank.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's still very light with most of the sides covered. I can lift it with ease, it will probably double at least with substrate and plants in. Then more so with water, but I can empty that if I need to move it. If anyone remembers my goals were to make this easy to move and cheap.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah i do mate totally remember the goals.Before i started room malarky could cut glass the TW was the logical method of building a viv,insultates better etc.etc.etc.,just the old glass i use is cheeper so learnt what was needed to do the do,nothing more, my room on my wage is just impossilbe dude, i just wanna see it done ,tis like all these when you've a good idea what someone can do and your willing them on to do just that bit more,not like i'm applying pressure or sommit but ya know,where i'm comming from (all good all +).i remember some stuff to a frightening level other stuff well just dumb as:censor:,but always c'mon mate show me what ya got:mf_dribble:, not a bad mantra
c'mon mate bring it on
rooting for ya
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking good, i'm building a new rack, so I plan on building a double viv out of polycarb for the Vanzos and another species.

Are you going for a polycarb roof? As I was going to, but I am unsure as to how much of the XPGs light will be diffused / wasted.

I'll be watching this with interest.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah what you see there is the roof. I'll be adding another twin wall "hood" on top of that but as it's not necessary for the function of the viv it will be the last thing I do. I have 3 x 60cm T5 units which I'm hoping is enough light. 2 at the back one in the middle/front. I'd rather have slower growth than I do now tbh.....None of you want to buy some cuttings do you? I'm overrun with p.scandens, aluminium plant and some random climbers.

I'm quite pleased with how it's coming along, added some GG in places and it's much stronger now, just wish I was planting!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Deffo looking good.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool this is making me want to build something


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Need money, selling cuttings.

Amphibian Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Drainage layer supports in, front panel attached, just need to order and add runners then the actual viv is pretty much finished.

Won't be long before frogs are in.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Drainage layer supports in, front panel attached, just need to order and add runners then the actual viv is pretty much finished.
> 
> Won't be long before frogs are in.


What frogs are going in there?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

detail3r said:


> What frogs are going in there?


My two Azureus. It'll be their playboy mansion.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> My two Azureus. It'll be their playboy mansion.


 Will you even see them in there? :gasp:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Where the hell are the latest pics? Are you still enjoying your SLR?


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

The only thing that concerns me re: polycarb is the lack of adhesion to silicone and the overall structural integrity / strength when filled with heavy, wet substrate. I'll be interested to see the end result.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

detail3r said:


> The only thing that concerns me re: polycarb is the lack of adhesion to silicone and the overall structural integrity / strength when filled with heavy, wet substrate. I'll be interested to see the end result.


But I'm not using silicone.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> But I'm not using silicone.


Still, with that size of viv it'll be interesting to see if you are going to need any extra bracing / support.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

My only concern is supporting the lighthoods on the roof. Once the doors are in I'll have a more accurate idea.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I got ignoreded


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Where the hell are the latest pics? Are you still enjoying your SLR?


Oh sorry!

Erm, It's full of mud and buckets and stuff so looks crappy. I'm updating the thread as much for me so I don't forget where it is!

Yeah, haven't been able to use it much recently, it's too chunky for nights out and stuff but I love it when I do get to go out specifically to take some pictures. Fancy a trip to the zoo soon I does.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Will you even see them in there? :gasp:


More than I do hidden away in a downstairs back room!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh sorry!
> 
> Erm, It's full of mud and buckets and stuff so looks crappy. I'm updating the thread as much for me so I don't forget where it is!
> 
> Yeah, haven't been able to use it much recently, it's too chunky for nights out and stuff but I love it when I do get to go out specifically to take some pictures. Fancy a trip to the zoo soon I does.


You will be :cussing: 
Fair enough, and good plan. And good god yeah I wouldn't take mine out on nights out haha, some pikey'd nick it knowing my luck. I wanna go to the zoo  looks like I'm gonna be SLR-less until after Christmas at this rate


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> You will be :cussing:
> Fair enough, and good plan. And good god yeah I wouldn't take mine out on nights out haha, some pikey'd nick it knowing my luck. I wanna go to the zoo  looks like I'm gonna be SLR-less until after Christmas at this rate


Awww, I'm stroking mine right now. It's so nice and camerary, jealous?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Awww, I'm stroking mine right now. It's so nice and camerary, jealous?


I genuinely am


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Awww, I'm stroking mine right now. It's so nice and camerary, jealous?


this is getting genuinely disturbing,Manda what camera you going for,he said meekly trying to pull the thread back uphill:gasp:
Stu


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> this is getting genuinely disturbing,Manda what camera you going for,he said meekly trying to pull the thread back uphill:gasp:
> Stu


The new Sony A65 but everything's gone tits up so it won't be in my possession any time soon! Trying to get Jessops to upgrade it to the even better A77 for free cos of all the stuff they've ballsed up!


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> My only concern is supporting the lighthoods on the roof. Once the doors are in I'll have a more accurate idea.


I hope it holds up for you.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Same. I do have a solution if it doesn't, but I'd prefer not to use it.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

this set up is for 2 azureus?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fardilis said:


> this set up is for 2 azureus?


Indeed.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Indeed.


i'm 99.9% sure they would be fine in an 18"/18" tank.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fardilis said:


> i'm 99.9% sure they would be fine in an 18"/18" tank.


I'm 100% sure they'll absolutely love even bigger.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

fardilis said:


> i'm 99.9% sure they would be fine in an 18"/18" tank.


Get some experience before you preach


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm 100% sure they'll absolutely love even bigger.


This.

Why stick them in a small tank and hope they 'exist'? Put them in a larger enclosure and watch them flourish imo.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm 100% sure they'll absolutely love even bigger.


will you ever see them?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fardilis said:


> will you ever see them?


You haven't seen the viv design yet 

It's not really that big, you shouldn't compare a viv to what the minimum size advised is, but to their natural environment. It's tiny when you think about it.

On another note, collected a whole bag of magnolia leaves from the garden, freeeeeeeee leaves!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

fardilis said:


> will you ever see them?


Have you kept Azureas yet at all? If you had, surely you would know that the answer is YES? lol Azureas tend to be rather in your face.:lol2:

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep, can cut plants right next to their faces and they don't move.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You haven't seen the viv design yet
> 
> It's not really that big, you shouldn't compare a viv to what the minimum size advised is, but to their natural environment. It's tiny when you think about it.
> 
> *On another note, collected a whole bag of magnolia leaves from the garden, freeeeeeeee leaves!*


I'm starting to use these and camelia more and more- they still break down eventually, but they last longer than anything except bamboo.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm starting to use these and camelia more and more- they still break down eventually, but they last longer than anything except bamboo.


Indeed, plus they're free and it's always good to recycle what's right in your backyard rather than ship something.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I was just thinking this today, by using materials that are transported half way around the world we are causing massive carbon footprints, putting stress on and threatening the very amphibians we strive to keep, protect and conserve.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

detail3r said:


> I was just thinking this today, by using materials that are transported half way around the world we are causing massive carbon footprints, putting stress on and threatening the very amphibians we strive to keep, protect and conserve.


Pretty much, yeah. I've really tried to cut down on ordering things from long distance where possible. Sucks that bens jungle etc is so far away, however, my girlfriend's family live about 30 mins from it so I'm definitely going there when I visit!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

detail3r said:


> I was just thinking this today, by using materials that are transported half way around the world we are causing massive carbon footprints, putting stress on and threatening the very amphibians we strive to keep, protect and conserve.


Ant on virtually every level i agree,my so much of what we do is recycled,why we source native wood for our vivs,use native leaves on the floors,reuse sweet jars for cultures that would end up in landfill bla bla,the exception i guess is where native peoples are finding a revenue from sustainable forest harvest,and hence look after the frogs and forest instead of taking the timber route.
There is a hell of a lot we can do to lean towards ecofrogging,but most of it involves more graft.
I've always looked whistfully at those beautiful lianas at dartfrog,but have always settled for good old native honeysuckle that mates that are foresters/tree surgeons here,treat as a weed as it competes with the tree they are growing,also going to try some old mans beard,a clematis native, i have some bits a mate gave me around 2" thick,but i didn't realise how hard it was internally,so didn't think it was applicable to us,but it looks like it might be a doer
Stu 
Ps Paul sorry for the hijack if this is what follows but i'm passionate about this stuff


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Ps Paul sorry for the hijack if this is what follows but i'm passionate about this stuff


Don't worry, you're not on my facebook, you don't have to suffer my rants. It's worse.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Ant on virtually every level i agree,my so much of what we do is recycled,why we source native wood for our vivs,use native leaves on the floors,reuse sweet jars for cultures that would end up in landfill bla bla,the exception i guess is where native peoples are finding a revenue from sustainable forest harvest,and hence look after the frogs and forest instead of taking the timber route.
> There is a hell of a lot we can do to lean towards ecofrogging,but most of it involves more graft.
> I've always looked whistfully at those beautiful lianas at dartfrog,but have always settled for good old native honeysuckle that mates that are foresters/tree surgeons here,treat as a weed as it competes with the tree they are growing,also going to try some old mans beard,a clematis native, i have some bits a mate gave me around 2" thick,but i didn't realise how hard it was internally,so didn't think it was applicable to us,but it looks like it might be a doer
> Stu
> Ps Paul sorry for the hijack if this is what follows but i'm passionate about this stuff


I've used some really nice ivy stems in some of my tanks. They look really 'authentically' tropical.


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I've used some really nice ivy stems in some of my tanks. They look really 'authentically' tropical.


I also use dried ivy stems, they do look fantastic but I have a feeling they won't last long term due to being fairly soft


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't find long enough plastic angles anywhere :devil: :devil: :devil:

Everything else is waiting on these. SIGH.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't worry, you're not on my facebook, you don't have to suffer my rants. It's worse.


I wish i was surprised by that :lol2:anyway you know me mate!! what a face book for:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Can't find long enough plastic angles anywhere :devil: :devil: :devil:
> 
> Everything else is waiting on these. SIGH.



what size angles ive got 12mm and 16mm up to 1.6mtr, but i expect you already know that

Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

phelsumaman said:


> I also use dried ivy stems, they do look fantastic but I have a feeling they won't last long term due to being fairly soft


Ron, Ben, how thick a stem are we talking? Ben i have a thick old peace here erm somewhere:blush:,i seem to remember it as hard as hell,but the stems are over a couple of inches thick,so maybe this changes with plant age?
Stu
Paul mate wish i could help,oh maybe i can have you tried Andrew,i got all my runners from him as lengths,maybe 8'/2.4M,worth a shot,buddy when you get sorted tell me where please,another random thought if he does have some maybe someone would bring some back from creaks to nearer to you? not much use i know but better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick huh
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

richie.b said:


> what size angles ive got 12mm and 16mm up to 1.6mtr, but i expect you already know that
> 
> Richie


I need at least 20mm 

Can you get your hands on some? It'll be 134cm again.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I need at least 20mm
> 
> Can you get your hands on some? It'll be 134cm again.



My suppliers do from 6mm up to 70mm but problem is it all comes in packs of minimum of 16 and its not something i use so not worth getting it. Youll have to try some builders merchants or even google it on here someones bound to stock it

Richie


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I swear I posted a reply already!

Anyway, can't find it anywhere, might have to attach two bits together.

Waiting ten days for some silicone now:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


Looking good Paul!!! I am looking forward to seeing that full of plants!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Plants? It's my new bed.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Apparently the silicone was crushed in the post and is now being re-sent!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Apparently the silicone was crushed in the post and is now being re-sent!


why not buy it localy?


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

fardilis said:


> why not buy it localy?


If you can buy large tubes of aquarium grade silicone sealant for anywhere near the prices it's available from sellers on E-Bay then you're very lucky. Most, however, can't.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

£3.50 online or £6 for a tube half the size.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> £3.50 online or £6 for a tube half the size.


You can get them half the size for £6? Shish you are lucky! Around here £6 gets you one of those tiny little tubes of Geocel. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> You can get them half the size for £6? Shish you are lucky! Around here £6 gets you one of those tiny little tubes of Geocel. :lol2:
> 
> Ade


I'm 'lucky' my LFS sells full size tubes for £8 a tube - I bought 2 when scaping the new vivs as I wanted to start that day. Damn my impatience.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> You can get them half the size for £6? Shish you are lucky! Around here £6 gets you one of those tiny little tubes of Geocel. :lol2:
> 
> Ade


It is the Geocel one, I just guessed at half the size, probable even less than that!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

my fish shop sell sealent at £6.00 and the instant waterproof at £8.00. guess i'm lucky.:2thumb:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

fardilis said:


> my fish shop sell sealent at £6.00 and the instant waterproof at £8.00. guess i'm lucky.:2thumb:


Depending on how many tubes are needed, a significant saving can still be made by ordering online


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

detail3r said:


> Depending on how many tubes are needed, a significant saving can still be made by ordering online


yer but i'd prefer to buy them from the aquatics shop as my brother works there and i wouldent mind forking out the extra few quid if it's from there. + if i'm lucky i may get a discount.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

fardilis said:


> my fish shop sell sealent at £6.00 and the instant waterproof at £8.00. guess i'm lucky.:2thumb:


I can get it for £6 as well from my local if I only want 75ml or I can get a whole tube gun of it for a fiver online!:2thumb:

I know which one I would choose :lol2:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I can get it for £6 as well from my local if I only want 75ml or I can get a whole tube gun of it for a fiver online!:2thumb:
> 
> I know which one I would choose :lol2:


i was talking about the whole tube.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Where's Richie? I need him to send me stuff I forgot to order last time :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

So the silicone finally showed up.

I've put the tree fern panels in place and hopefully they should stick, there's lots of left over clay on the back which previously held them up, have scraped most of it off so hopefully the panels will hold with the silicone. Cling film over the opening so the plants attached to the panels don't dry out! A little worried about this stage, once these are in place and the doors are in I can start enjoying this project again.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Tree fern didn't hold, dog ate plants.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tree fern didn't hold, dog ate plants.


Get that GG ordered 

I blame you for me now being £13 poorer.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tree fern didn't hold, dog ate plants.


if at first you don't succeed...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

GG ordered. Dog put down.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Anthony has no will power, I have no part in any purchases he may have made.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry for the most mundane update thread ever. I'm slow, I know it, you know it, I'm sorry. You deserve better good people of RFUK.

Tree fern in, hopefully watertight just waiting to test.

What's left? Doors, egg crate, substrate, stand, one final piece for the hood. I can see the summit, altitude sickness is kicking in but it's the final climb.

Would I use twin wall again? Would I f***.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Egg crate should be here tomorrow. Picked up 120L of orchid bark for a tenner. BARGAIN.

Stand sorted, 24 breeze blocks and a bed sheet! Oh yeah!

Finally some progress.

Here's some snaps of my grow out tub, aquarium plants being converted to emersed/emergent growth.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

It already looks good. I want it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Egg crate in, old pillow cases on top!

On the right is where the drainage tube is placed.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Good progress, can't wait to see the finished product, looks so promising, what dart is this going to house ?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

philo said:


> Good progress, can't wait to see the finished product, looks so promising, what dart is this going to house ?


2 x D Azureus. 

I still haven't bothered to try and sex them yet, I should get round to it. If I have a couple the aim will be to breed them, sell them and the youngsters on and then switch to a group of something. If I have 2 males or 2 females I'll be looking to swap one.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like a absolute mansion, are you sure they will find each other ?
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


*squeals* I Cant wait to see it finished !!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I hope so!

One is actually a bit of a beast.

Neither can I, it's taken long enough! My OH has driven off for the night with the orchid bark in the boot!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well I hope so!
> 
> One is actually a bit of a beast.
> 
> Neither can I, it's taken long enough! *My OH has driven off for the night with the orchid bark in the boot!*


Lol, these things are sent to try us! How strong/rigid is the final result?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol, these things are sent to try us! How strong/rigid is the final result?


Think night out after a few pints rather than just popped a viagra.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Real curious Paul,how do these behave towards each other,do they stay close? any stroking,and behavioural details you can chuck at me.with one adult pr and 2 said to be young pair this would be great to know anything about your young tincs
Finally as desparate as i am for you to finish,which i am properly i refute your apologies of slowness,do it as good as you can mate as well as you can and take your time to NAIL it,i'll be waiting,ok impatiently but hell good things an all that
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The last 5 months they've been hidden away in a back room so I don't get to spend much time watching them (partly the reason for the new viv) so I can't really say. Also, until last week the tank was a jungle and they were mostly hidden!

The new viv will be nice and open, and just as importantly, at the foot of my bed so I can wake up in the morning and watch them in comfort :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> The last 5 months they've been hidden away in a back room so I don't get to spend much time watching them (partly the reason for the new viv) so I can't really say. Also, until last week the tank was a jungle and they were mostly hidden!
> 
> The new viv will be nice and open, and just as importantly, at the foot of my bed so I can wake up in the morning and watch them in comfort :2thumb:


Aww shame,was hoping you might chuck something at me,cits and machetos behaviour very different 


ha thats very cool mate,i wouldn't want to get up though...whats new:whistling2:,gotta say i spend most evenings running up stairs then coming back writing some cobblers and dashing back to em,always gutted when the lights go out
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't get up :lol2:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Think night out after a few pints rather than just popped a viagra.


I lol'd.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Bit dark but can't be bothered to take another pic.











False floor, bark and leaf litter in.

Bit of a problem with the bark. It stinks. I've re checked the label and checked the product info, nothing added, completely organic. Turns out it can start to smell if it's been stored too long without enough oxygen and too damp. So I need to air it out for a few days and it should be fine. Apparently this is more of a problem with hardwood compared to pine bark.

There's a about 4 layers of leaf litter, magnolia, oak and beech. I have a park about 50ft from the front door.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bit dark but can't be bothered to take another pic.
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Smoky dude:notworthy:, Paul does it small mouldy? and what make it the bark,is it melcourt?
very cool mate
Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

If it is a bit mouldy, your bugs should sort it out soon enough.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It smells "fruity". From what I've read it can turn toxic but will smell like vinegar or ammonia, but even this can be sorted with airing out. The bags must have been sitting around for a while I guess. I'm not too bothered, I know there's nothing bad in there and I won't add anything until the smell has gone.

It's not melcourt. The bags are outside I'll check the name when it stops raining.

Do you like the excessive leaf litter? It will start to sink down in a few weeks.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ah, more research suggests all bagged bark like this will stink for a bit.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It smells "fruity". From what I've read it can turn toxic but will smell like vinegar or ammonia, but even this can be sorted with airing out. The bags must have been sitting around for a while I guess. I'm not too bothered, I know there's nothing bad in there and I won't add anything until the smell has gone.
> 
> It's not melcourt. The bags are outside I'll check the name when it stops raining.
> 
> *Do you like the excessive leaf litter? It will start to sink down in a few weeks.*


I can't believe how fast the leaves are breaking down in my tanks at the moment; especially since the new woods have started to take off.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I can't believe how fast the leaves are breaking down in my tanks at the moment; especially since the new woods have started to take off.


Yeah, once a month top off is usually about right, luckily all my leaves are freeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron exactly where my questions were heading,once the springs and woods get going they'll sort the odours definitely mould wise anyway,but i suspect most smells will be nailed,once they get busy.
Every time i set up a new tub for kids bark under part rotted leaf litter under whole leaves i get this,once the critters get going its back to wood land.I nuke all stuff that is going into the youngsters tubs as i want no predators,ie nemerteans to those springs that are so important during the first days of a froglets life.
Ron have you noticed yet how these polish up a bit of wood by munching it,i guess its not a surprise then what they do to leaves. make sure there is some carboard in their cultures mate,they love it and alittle stack makes distribution so easy
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, once a month top off is usually about right, luckily all my leaves are freeeeeeeeeeee.


Folks buy leaves :gasp:
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Folks buy leaves :gasp:
> Stu


Yup, including me! I actually spent £20 on 4 bags of oak leaves at the last Frog Day alone! The reason, too much pollution around here. I keep trying to talk the Mrs into letting me plant some magnolias, but she hates em, plus having a garden pond I'd have the old wild amphibian problem...

I tried to get my dad to collect leaves for me as they recently moved into an area FULL of trees, with big open country parkland. But nah, that involves effort on their part.:lol2:

Not sure what you mean about lots of leaf litter though Paul? I only see a bit. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Once a month, wow you're lucky! lol

I'll wait until it's finished to comment on the viv bud. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Folks buy leaves :gasp:
> Stu


Apart from the one in my garden, I can't think where the nearest magnolia tree is. Some times of the year it's not feasible to collect I guess, I always grab loads from november onwards for the coming year.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Ron exactly where my questions were heading,once the springs and woods get going they'll sort the odours definitely mould wise anyway,but i suspect most smells will be nailed,once they get busy.
> Every time i set up a new tub for kids bark under part rotted leaf litter under whole leaves i get this,once the critters get going its back to wood land.I nuke all stuff that is going into the youngsters tubs as i want no predators,ie nemerteans to those springs that are so important during the first days of a froglets life.
> Ron have you noticed yet how these polish up a bit of wood by munching it,i guess its not a surprise then what they do to leaves. make sure there is some carboard in their cultures mate,they love it and alittle stack makes distribution so easy
> Stu


Yep, I may top up the cardboard soon, they are getting though it at a rate! Ade, I'm lucky in that with my old favorite beech/sweet chesnut wood only a short train ride away, and the garden at the boyfs place right out in the country, sourcing leaves is not a problem. Of course, they are not boiled, bleached, and zapped with gamma rays like the commercial ones, but somehow we get by without coming down with the plague...:lol2:
It is interesting to see which ones last longest though; so far the longest by far are the bamboo leaves I use in the asian toad tank, next probably the camelia leaves. it all adds to the soil, though. :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think my leaves are commercial ones Ron, bought them from a hobbyists table, just says "washed in rain water" on the bag (which made me chuckle. lol). 

The longest lasting I have used so far are the 'Jungle' leaves from DF which are just too big (I tore them up) and coco leaves from Pollywog but they are more like wood. 

I mostly just use oak leaves though. They don't last long at all, but the way I see it that's because they are feeding the inverts and enriching the substrate.  I even have European woodlice in a couple of dart vivs, thriving. :O

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I have Euro woods, they'll survive anything. Some are absolutely huge!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

it has to be said there are not many places one can go to get an in depth discussion on leaf longevity:2thumb::notworthy:,ron never twigged:blush: camelia,oh to be down south,the neighbouring estate used to breed them,huge great things,clem armandii does pretty well but for sure my staple is oak. 
Ade, pulled a huge great onacillus out of the summersi tank today whist doing a bit of pruning almost as big as the main occupants,little chap was damn fast but went straight back to doing his job,ha damn sure i didn't pop him in there,i've being saving these for a little fun later.
Paul,yeah maybe you have been abit stingy with those leaves as Ade says...nah they love it.
stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have Euro woods, they'll survive anything. Some are absolutely huge!


My frogs tend to eat the bigger ones- which is primarily why I put them in in the first place- but enough survive to be useful. The white tropical ones are too small for any but the burrowing frogs to eat, though.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have Euro woods, they'll survive anything. Some are absolutely huge!


Didn't read that till stopping of typing:lol2:
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I want to start planting :devil:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want to start planting :devil:


man you shock me,i always want to start planting...is there anything else?
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> man you shock me,i always want to start planting...is there anything else?
> Stu


To do for the viv? The stand isn't complete and I need to buy glass. Other than that it's just shifting parts over.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> My frogs tend to eat the bigger ones- which is primarily why I put them in in the first place- but enough survive to be useful. The white tropical ones are too small for any but the burrowing frogs to eat, though.


lmao and for us its the exact opposite,get big and your safe,while your small some bloody frog wants ya for a snack,unless your a poor little dwarf white then your life is always in jepordy,
stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> To do for the viv? The stand isn't complete and I need to buy glass. Other than that it's just shifting parts over.


misread
Stu


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Finished by February ?...
Amazing how fast the leaves can 'sink' into the substrate, I have lots of natural terrariums but no froggies :devil: it's always tempting to just start planting, I know you won't but :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> misread
> Stu


Huh??


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> To do for the viv? The stand isn't complete and I need to buy glass. Other than that it's just shifting parts over.


no sorry dude..... is there anything else other than the planting!!Doing it from scratch means the planting is the biggest deal of all, its where all the work stops and the fun starts
comprendez?:lol2:
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> no sorry dude..... is there anything else other than the planting!!Doing it from scratch means the planting is the biggest deal of all, its where all the work stops and the fun starts
> comprendez?:lol2:
> Stu


Ahhhhhhhhh.

This thing stinks, I've had to cover it up or else I won't be able to sleep.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

D'ya know what wood it is ? Maybe even if you dry it out when you wet it the smell might come back.
Thanks,
Bye


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh and one more thing,
Wash it with Febreze !
:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

philo said:


> D'ya know what wood it is ? Maybe even if you dry it out when you wet it the smell might come back.
> Thanks,
> Bye


It happens with all the bags apparently. Lack of oxygen. 

I'm not sure, a mix of various hardwoods.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

philo said:


> Oh and one more thing,
> Wash it with Febreze !
> :lol2:


I love that smell.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

hey guys 

morgan - can i be really rude and steal your thread for a quick question whilst everyone is talking about leaf litter

Q- i am taking the kids leaf collecting at tomorrow and i need to ask a quick question, will i need to wash the leaves once i got them before i put them in the viv? if not are they any insects taht could be on them i should worry about?

thanks to all

dane 

ps im a novice at this leaf thing 

another thing morgan fella the viv is looking fab and im enjoying the read keep doing buddy may the spawn be with you


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan doesn't wash them, I don't, I'm pretty sure Ade doesn't and Jay (Spikebrit) doesn't. Some people do, though. Up to you.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Morgan doesn't wash them, I don't, I'm pretty sure Ade doesn't and Jay (Spikebrit) doesn't. Some people do, though. Up to you.


nice one cheers dude :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I do try and pick slugs off though. They are evil.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Sooooo Morgy, why wouldn't you use polycarb to build another viv ??


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> Sooooo Morgy, why wouldn't you use polycarb to build another viv ??


It's difficult to get a precise cut, it's not quite strong enough for a large viv, it doesn't look nice enough for a display viv, it's hard to get a decent seal to fix the parts together.

I would use it for smaller vivs, it's easy to work with and it's cheap and light.

If I ever build a large viv again it will be with epoxy sealed plywood.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Where do you get your polycarbonate from ? Wanting some badly now,
:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

philo said:


> Where do you get your polycarbonate from ? Wanting some badly now,
> :devil:


Homebase.

Wickes have it and I'm sure BnQ etc will have aswell.

The smell isn't as bad today, still there but not so mind twistingly disgusting.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I do try and pick slugs off though. They are evil.


Again the advantage of larger frogs- 'nomnomnomnom!'



Morgan Freeman said:


> Homebase.
> 
> Wickes have it and I'm sure BnQ etc will have aswell.
> 
> The smell isn't as bad today, still there but not so mind twistingly disgusting.


Either that or you are just getting used to it!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nah, it was REALLY overpowering. I'm in the room now and don't feel the need to run out and curl in a ball on the floor, crying in smell induced pain.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> hey guys
> 
> morgan - can i be really rude and steal your thread for a quick question whilst everyone is talking about leaf litter
> 
> ...


i have a suspission that getting them bone dry is way more important than washing them,see the unobvious nemerteans,
Stu


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry if this is completely off topic but is morgan freeman really banned ?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

philo said:


> Sorry if this is completely off topic but is morgan freeman really banned ?



It's most likely just a 24h or 48h ban.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok everything's normal now, 
Back on topic how's the smell ?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The smell is still there, slowly going. Have the tank up on it's "stand" now. 

Not sure where to go next, drainage system is sorted but I'm not sure about adding plants with the smell still there.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> The smell is still there, slowly going. Have the tank up on it's "stand" now.
> 
> Not sure where to go next, drainage system is sorted but I'm not sure about adding plants with the smell still there.


silly thought if you have any moss lying around try that on the smell its meant to absorb stuff thats nasty and then chuck it,we might all learn something mate

Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> silly thought if you have any moss lying around try that on the smell its meant to absorb stuff thats nasty and then chuck it,we might all learn something mate
> 
> Stu


There's 100 litres of substrate, I don't I'd have enough moss.

I just need to be patient, I've waited this long!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> There's 100 litres of substrate, I don't I'd have enough moss.
> 
> I just need to be patient, I've waited this long!


fair comment
stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> fair comment
> stu


It's a good idea. I might try giving the whole thing a good soak see what happens.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's final resting place.

I'm pretty happy, thought it would dominate the room but it fits in quite nicely. It actually looks quite small! :whistling2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> image
> 
> It's final resting place.
> 
> I'm pretty happy, thought it would dominate the room but it fits in quite nicely. It actually looks quite small! :whistling2:


 good on ya mate,now if you'll just get that camera lower,and i know your tall,cracking mate,if there was away i'd be back on another viv tomorrow very inspiring cheers:notworthy:
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> good on ya mate,now if you'll just get that camera lower,and i know your tall,cracking mate,if there was away i'd be back on another viv tomorrow very inspiring cheers:notworthy:
> Stu


The bed frame is a little in the way :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Part planted. Half lit. Covered in cling film. I'm not so keen on it right now, some of the plants look scorched.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Booo hoooo look at my Begonia 

Planting is messy right now, no real design until all the plants are in.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

So far so good Paul, but what the hell did you do to that begonia!! If you can remember you challenged me to get my begonia as big as yours. Well mine has grown HUGE now, it takes up a lot of the 40 cube!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> So far so good Paul, but what the hell did you do to that begonia!! If you can remember you challenged me to get my begonia as big as yours. Well mine has grown HUGE now, it takes up a lot of the 40 cube!


When I pulled it out it just flopped, I think most of it was resting on other plants and parts of the viv. With no support it just slumped. Too big for it's own good.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Crypts and other emersed aquatic plants added. Misting system added. Sprung a leak and sprayed me in the face. I've taped most of the tubes down and it's massively reduced the noise from vibration.

Finally have some card to accurately measure the doors!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Crypts and other emersed aquatic plants added. Misting system added. Sprung a leak and sprayed me in the face. I've taped most of the tubes down and it's massively reduced the noise from vibration.
> 
> Finally have some card to accurately measure the doors!


:lol2:now your in the scarey but,fingers crossed for ya that you nail it
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Might get rid of all the broms. Have a moss only wall. A few large philodendron species.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm going to sell all these broms, maybe keep 2/3 of the larger ones.

I'll be using 3 or so large philodendrons from here as the main focus.

Ben's Jungle Online-Shop

With moss on the background.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

These foreign places are good for plants but just be aware that the carriage is expensive,£15-£20 from memory.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

colinm said:


> These foreign places are good for plants but just be aware that the carriage is expensive,£15-£20 from memory.


£18 last time. Need to make a big order or it's just not worth it. I'm heading over near Rana in April so might have to make a visit.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Doors ordered OMFG.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Doors are in!!!!!! Perfect fit. But man, I need to add some vents, the whole thing steamed up within seconds.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm going to sell all these broms, maybe keep 2/3 of the larger ones.
> 
> I'll be using 3 or so large philodendrons from here as the main focus.
> 
> ...


have you sold them yet mate? i'd be very interested if you havent!


----------

